# Ollie/leg strength help



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

squats alone won't really do it. Also it's a big muscle that heals really fast. You can work it almost daily as long as you switch up what you do. Put in things like deadlifts (if you feel it in your lower back you're doing it wrong), squat cleans, push press, box jumps, rowing etc. Anything that will force you to use explosive hip motion as well as leg strength will improve your ollies greatly.

Whatever you do, make sure you work both legs equally.

Here's an example workout
Row 500m
Deadlift your body weight 12 times
21 box jumps (21")

Repeat 3 times


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

My left leg is still way stronger than my right leg because of the rehab and it was generally stronger before because of basketball. That's part of the issue because when I do two-leg exercises my left leg makes up for the lack of strength in my right lef. I'm going to ask a friend of mine who is a PT in training and I'm waiting for an answer back from my PT. I'll add some dead lifts and box jumps to my routine next week and see how it works. I only have time to do legs once a week because my cardio is pretty much the rest of the week.

Monday: Legs
Tuesday: Shoulders
Wednesday: Running
Thursday: Back/Chest
Friday: Running


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks like I'll be adding the dead lift and possibly the clean to my Monday workout. I'll throw some plyometrics into the mix as well, maybe Tuesday night and Saturday.


----------



## CoffeeNhugz (May 26, 2008)

If you start biking up hills its a good way to increase your leg strength not only that but its not as boring as doing 130 squats. One thing I've learned from soccer is the ultimate body torture workout. If you can handle it then it will not only get you in extremely good shape but your legs will be very strong. For 4 days of the week you will do your average routine, then on one very special day- run two miles, sprint 6 sets of two yards, there should be about a 35 second rest. Next sprint 6 sets of 40, a minute rest, then continue this until you get to 80 yards. After this set up 10 cones in a line about 2 feet apart. Try to high jump(bring your knees to your waist) and do about 30 sets of these. Now have fun walking away really sore.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i would just do entirely plyometrics and rebound exercise like skipping. weight training is good, but it gives more bulk and simple power, as opposed to endurance and elasticity.

Hockey Plyometric Exercises - Intense Training - Plyometric Exercises <!-- google_ad_client = "pub-7039753535340926"; /* 728x15, created 7/2/08 */


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

CoffeeNhugz said:


> If you start biking up hills its a good way to increase your leg strength not only that but its not as boring as doing 130 squats. One thing I've learned from soccer is the ultimate body torture workout. If you can handle it then it will not only get you in extremely good shape but your legs will be very strong. For 4 days of the week you will do your average routine, then on one very special day- run two miles, sprint 6 sets of two yards, there should be about a 35 second rest. Next sprint 6 sets of 40, a minute rest, then continue this until you get to 80 yards. After this set up 10 cones in a line about 2 feet apart. Try to high jump(bring your knees to your waist) and do about 30 sets of these. Now have fun walking away really sore.


did those + more for ice hockey... i love the jelly legs feeling afterwards

most of my fitness these days comes from hill running/stair work

and of course alot of plyometrics for hockey


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

My leg strength and endurance is fine, it's the explosive portion that's lacking. Last night after hitting the exercise bike for an hour I went into my basement and tried some split squat jumps (weak leg forward) and I got like no height whatsoever. So I'm going to be doing plyometric and agility exercises twice a week now. First phase will be the "beginner" phase and as I progress through the weeks I'll add sets and reps. After I am comfortable with the beginner phase I'll move up to an "intermediate" phase where I'll do the medium intensity exercises on Sunday and high intensity exercises on Wednesday. What do you guys think of this:

Beginner Phase: 2-4 weeks
Sunday - Low intensity
Exercise bike warm up (15 minutes)
Split squat jump 3x10
Box jump 3x10
Lateral box jump 3x10
Agility routine (ladder drills)

Wednesday - Moderate intensity
Exercise bike warm up (15 minutes)
Tuck jumps 3x10
Lateral box push offs 3x10
Ladder bounding 3x10
Lateral hurdle jumps 3x10
Agility routine (ladder drills)


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

I built my plyo box over the weekend and I'm going to start the exercises tonight after work.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

As for someone who has had 3 knee surgerys already by age 24, I can assure you that plyos are the way to go. I work out 5-6 days a week, run almost every day, and do plyos every other day. It is going to suck at first, but by boarding season, you will be stronger than you have ever been.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

That's good to hear from someone who's gone through this before. Last week I did a plyo routine once, but I couldn't do the full week because I went on a road trip over the weekend. Here's the routine I have come up with, let me know what you think:

Monday
Lunch Hour: 4+ mile run
After work:
- Jump squats (3x8)
- Split Jump Squat (3x8)
- Box Jump (3x8)
- Lateral Box Jump (3x8/side)
- Ring Box Drill (3x8)
- One Legged Jumps (3x8)
- Agility (30 minutes)

Tuesday
Lunch hour: Leg workout (squats, dead lifts, ham curls, leg presses, calf extensions, inner/outer hip abductions)
After work: 30-60 minutes exercise bike

Wednesday:
Lunch hour: Back & chest
After work: 30-60 minutes exercise bike

Thursday:
Lunch hour: 4+ mile run
After work:
- Depth Jumps (3x8)
- Lateral Box Pushoffs (3x8)
- Lateral Hurdle Jumps (3x8)
- Tuck Jumps (3x8)
- Single Leg Tuck Jumps (3x8)
- Zig Zag Jumps (3x8)
- Agility Training (30 minutes)

Friday
Morning: Basketball
Lunch Hour: 40 minutes exercise bike
After Work: 30-40 minutes swimming


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

You got all the right stuff there, the only thing you have to make sure of, is that you stick to it. It is going to suck, but you need to stick with it. The pain will come and you will be sore, don't work until you feel like you are going to do damage, but working through a little pain is the only way to make it stronger. Take it as easy as possible, just don't use that routine till boarding season. As you progress you will feel your legs getting stronger, so keep adding weight. Don't go crazy because muscle builder legs won't do you any good, you want limber legs that have very good reaction time.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

As someone that is a certified training counselor here are my thoughts. You are not ready for plyo training. It is not something you just 'jump' into after a layoff from activity. It is very hard on the muscles, tendons, and CNS because of the use of the GTO (golgi tendon organ) to exploit the bodies natural self defense mechanisms (of pulling the muscle/tendon off the bone) for the purpose of a stretch reflex to garner explosive power. Even if you are ready for it your volume is too high and the just tossing a bunch of exercise together doesn't lead to great recovery.

I really suggest you consider looking into a properly designed program(exercise selection, training volume, periodization, recovery etc.) to get the most out of your time invested. On that note if you do think you are ready for a little bit of plyo work I think a program like WS4B Part 3 (*W*estside *4* *S*kinny *B*astards) strength training split would be suitable for your goals.

EDIT
It may be hard to find now because I think Defranco was trying to take back his free program and start selling it for $5. If you cant find the program searching for it on the net anymore, its a pdf file, shoot me pm with your email and it should fit as an attachment.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

Well I ran this by my surgeon and PT and they both said it was fine. My surgery was 12 months ago and I met with the surgeon July 22nd and he said I was good to go without the brace with the exception of sports. I've been playing basketball since the beginning of March with agility training since January and I'm well ahead of the curve for recovery for the normal person (e.g. someone not in an organized professional sport). I've also been running with increased distance and speed. I can run longer and at a quicker pace than before my injury (4.5 miles @ 8.5 min mile pace, 5k @ 8 min mile pace). My only discomfort when doing my leg workouts is some soreness in the patella tendon where they sourced my ACL replacement. I have talked to the surgeon about it and he said it is typical to have discomfort up to two years after the procedure.

Why do you think I'm not ready? My legs are stronger than before the surgery, my leg that was operated on is just not as powerful. Just wondering where you are basing your opinion.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

First off, if they are concerned with you playing sports without the brace they should be concerned with you performing plyometrics, unless their only concern is you receiving a direct blow to your knee. My guess is that's not the case and they are worried about the twisting action and increased likely hood of hyper extension because of the still recovering tendon and ligament. Also my concern is not with your muscle strength, rather it is with the tendons and ligaments, the parts that were damaged. Efficient (useful) Plyo is going to take the tendon to its limits which puts you at a higher risk of reinjury. Muscle grow/get stronger faster than the tendons and ligaments, just because the muscle is ready to go doesn't mean the tendons and ligaments are. With the muscle already being fully developed and the tendon and ligament not it is just an increased chance of injury.

Secondly, the amount of volume per workout and the frequency of training, 2 plyo + 1 strength + 1 day of sport in 5 days is a lot on a still recovering organ. You wont recovery properly and you gains will be less than optimal over the long haul. 

I wouldn't advise plyo training to a fully healthy person that hasn't been strength training or involved with a sport (non skill related training during practice) for 3-6 months, never mind one that had major knee surgery. 

I understand your desire to get back into the game as soon as you can and you are willing to give it your all to do so, but it doesn't mean you have to move to full blow advanced training techniques right away. Start with something that incorporates strength training and a little bit of plyo work. 

This is coming from someone who has gone through knee surgery and after 9 months of recovery time with a Physio/Physical Therapist still reinjured it because I started to get impatient.

Muscle grow/get stronger faster than the tendons and ligaments, just because the muscle is ready to go doesn't mean the tendons and ligaments are.

Really take a look into something like this:
http://www.elitefts.com/ws4sb/WS4SB.pdf

If you are unsure if you are ready for it take a copy to your PT and see if he thinks you could handle this work load. I just know that my surgeon was a moron when it came to training and didnt think squating, or even bent over rows were a good exercise because there is too much risk for injury. He suggested all I should do for a good workout is curls, calf raises, and bench press. The rest of the stuff was too dangerous. Docs dont know everything.


----------

